# Sugar Equivalent Infographics ( endorsed by NICE)



## ianf0ster (Nov 8, 2019)

To me these seem to be the most valuable initial resource for a newly diagnosed Type 2 diabetic.
https://phcuk.org/sugar/

Most people don't realise that starches turn into sugars almost immediately upon digestion.
What a shame that many/most of our GPs and DNs don't yet seem to accept this.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 8, 2019)

ianf0ster said:


> Most people don't realise that starches turn into sugars almost immediately upon digestion.
> What a shame that many/most of our GPs and DNs don't yet seem to accept this.



They're quicker than that, Ian!  It starts in the mouth as soon as saliva hits the food and the glucose starts being absorbed through the inner part of our cheeks!  Since there's no other normal way of a human ingesting food other than via the mouth - it's going to happen come what may so we're completely stuck with it, there's no escape other than to limit what we stick in our gob!  LOL


----------



## VickyHW (Jun 15, 2021)

OMG I had no idea there were still 3 teaspoons of sugar equivalent in my one slice of no sugar added whole grain bread. Those graphics are shocking, and a little depressing.  So glad my berries are ok ish.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 15, 2021)

Vicky - diabetes diet encompasses ALL carbohydrate consumed - not only sugar itself.  There's normally always flour in bread whatever colour it happens to be ........


----------



## VickyHW (Jun 16, 2021)

According to the app I track my food in I am already “low carb” i.e. under 130 grams per day. I honestly don’t know how those who go lower do it so it’s no wonder people struggle with taming this beast. Please no one tell me how many carbs are in gin and whisky


----------



## ianf0ster (Jun 19, 2021)

Spirits contain no or very low carbs - it's the mixers that you need to watch out for.

You are correct that Low Carb does start at under 130gms per day. but most people doing a Low Carb 'Way Of Eating' go much lower towards even Keto. We eat as much low carb food as we need to feel satisfied., most eat plenty of protein and the natural fats it comes packaged with (e.g. bacon, eggs, hard cheese). It's not a diet - so we don't do calorie counting), in fact when I started I actually ate more calories (while losing weight) because I had switched from low fat to high fat foods.

Low carb is easier for some than others - I love fatty food like salmon, mackerel, bacon, lamb, eggs, cheese, nuts full fat greek style yogurt, so I found it easy!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 19, 2021)

I'm blowed if I'm starting to drink neat gin even if it is a pretty blue bottle. Diet Tonic, ice and a slice Rules OK! 

I do apologise, I've never eaten much more than 100-120g carb a day but seriously hardly ever add them up to get the total.  Just can't eat that much stodge and never have been able to.  Just had a M&S meal deal that younger daughter bought dad for Fathers Day.  Approx 70g carb in the pie and designer chips, feel sick now even though I had less chips and the 'smaller half' of the pie.

He has his sticky toffee pud in the oven now. I pass.


----------

